# El Tor - Visa Extension



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I arrived on the 24th Jan with a 1 month entry visa.

What is the procedure for El Tor and what do I need to bring for an extension (photos etc)?

Do I need to make an appointment and and what are the opening days and hours?

I take it they are shut on Fridays - however when do I need to go is it about 7 days before it expires?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As someone who has never had to extend their visa ...

Get lots of photos... and photo copies of your passport... 
when you go to a government official take a book to read to pass the time, a cool drink, pounds coins and lots of patience,


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Horus, for El Tur you need the following:


Passport & Photocopies of your picture and visa stamp
Money
Photocopy of your rental contract or proof of property ownership
Patience. You should expect lengthy wait in the offices.
Water, refreshments etc

You are best leaving Sharm early in the morning, say 8 or 9am. It takes approximately one hour to get there by car. You can either rent a car or arrange a private taxi. Might be benefically to taxi/car share to save money and it would be really worthwhile if you can take an arabic speaker with you, it saves so much time!

I would recommend a weekday myself. I did mine on a Monday morning and it was relatively quiet but you can never anticipate how busy it will be.


----------

